# Frustrated newbie



## Mark1290 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey guys,im mark.52 guy.long story,but I'll try for brief lol..recent blood work shows 159 nl test..feeling the classic symptoms.i've cycled before in my 20's.i want to cycle again..btw,i had skin graft surgery(minor)and list 18 lbs and can't put it back on.gym recovery time is DAYS! Lol..I should be 165-170 lbs..I'm now 148..please be nice lol...


----------



## Imporium Labs (Oct 21, 2016)

Welcome bro 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark1290 (Oct 21, 2016)

TY bro


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 21, 2016)

Focus on improving your diet. Welcome brother.


----------



## brazey (Oct 22, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Inmate (Nov 3, 2016)

Definitely gotta work on increasing your caloric intake first.  I had been sick at one point and lost all kinds of weight.  You'll get your appetite back but at first it'll probably be uncomfortable to eat more then you're used to.  Just keep it clean.  Are you considering trt?  Welcome brother.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome. visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

